# Let me introduce...



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Melissa I think this is a wonderful name and have been following the other thread. Welcome wonderful Cheyenne! What is it about a black dog that just tickles our fancy? Don't know, but they always bring a big swell to my heart.

She is beautiful and cannot wait to hear how she adjusts. You are an angel in so many ways, adopting her just added another halo to your many for me.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Love the name! We had a cat that lived to fourteen named Cheyenne. She is such a beautiful dog. Can't wait to read the stories of the mischief and fun she will bring!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That's a perfect name! Welcome to the gang, Cheyenne! Please keep us updated on her! She is beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome Cheyenne, you're a beautiful little girl with a beautiful name.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a pretty girl. Thank you for giving her a loving home.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

That's a wonderful name. Welcome to the GRF family, Cheyenne.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Cheyenne your name is as pretty as you are.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I love her name. She is a beautiful and very lucky girl.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a really great name for her!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a beautiful name for a beautiful puppy!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Perfect name !! I actually had a little black Golden mix I adopted out named Shy Ann, because she was


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Perfect name !! I actually had a little black Golden mix I adopted out named Shy Ann, because she was


What a coincidence, I settled on that name because she is a little bit shy!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Just wondering how Cheyenne was doing as it's coming up on her 1 year gotcha anniversary


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome Cheyenne! She sure is cute!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> Just wondering how Cheyenne was doing as it's coming up on her 1 year gotcha anniversary


She is doing wonderful! Such a doll, makes us laugh every day. And she is a fantastic little foster sibling for all the foster dogs coming through my home. Perfect playmate and friend for them. We are really blessed with her, she is just the right mix of puppy mischief and lap dog. Robbie and Lilah play with her a lot , put some pep in them too.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is so cute!.What about some recent pixs of yr trio?.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

I just love the name Cheyenne!! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

HovawartMom said:


> She is so cute!.What about some recent pixs of yr trio?.


They are moving targets! I'm working on it.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

That's a good-sounding name fit for a beautiful dog!


----------

